# Laser-phosphor(us) lights



## vadimax (May 2, 2016)

Is there any information on laser-phosphor(us) flashlights? Laser beam is being used as primary energy source and phosphor(us) produces secondary emission which is white. It is claimed that this technology is able to emit nearly 1000 times more lumens than LED. Not sure about energy consumption.

One of known applications is here:


----------



## SAMongoose (May 2, 2016)

That is so crazy. Great to live in these times. So much tech to explore and implement in numerous devices. Thanks for post vadimax!


----------



## vadimax (May 7, 2016)

Have found one: Arctic Wicked Lasers with PhosForce head. But emits unimpressive 500 lm.


----------



## Zandalee (May 24, 2016)

vadimax said:


> Have found one: Arctic Wicked Lasers with PhosForce head. But emits unimpressive 500 lm.


I'm also looking for some LED LASER systems to be used instead of a normal LED diode...it seems actually are just manufactured for automative by osram and few other companies...


----------



## SemiMan (Jun 27, 2016)

vadimax said:


> Is there any information on laser-phosphor(us) flashlights? Laser beam is being used as primary energy source and phosphor(us) produces secondary emission which is white. It is claimed that this technology is able to emit nearly 1000 times more lumens than LED. Not sure about energy consumption.



Phosphor pumped by blue lasers are considerably less efficient than regular LEDs and currently have higher droop w.r.t. operation temperature. There advantage is higher surface brightness, not total lumens. That higher surface brightness allows for more throw. The surface brightness is in the area of short-arc xenon, but presently, without the high lumens. The BMW laser headlights are about 800 lumens/side if I remember. While a short arc, "arc" can run into the thousands of degrees and hence effectively radiates waste heat, the phosphor in a laser pumped system cannot get very hot before failing.


----------



## vadimax (Dec 3, 2016)

MB is taking the same challenge:


----------

